# Bram Stoker's Dracula costume help!



## peterose

Suicidal Zombie, we shall acheive this!

I too am making this costume this year. I have to say I am concernedmostly about the wig, so if you discover any info let me know. For the robe, I went to my local fabric store, and bought a material similiar to that of silk. Then I bought a kimono pattern to construct it properly. The patterns are basically piece of paper that you pin to the fabric, cut out the fabric in these shapes, then sew together. I know that sounds tough but maybe you could find someone that could help you put it together. The gold fabric paint is a brilliant idea, I'm looking for a order of the dracul stencil right now. Let me know if you come across anything. Everything else, I'm in the same boat as you. Let me know if you have found anything else and I will do the same. Good luck...

your friend....D


----------



## Spats

I have never seen a seperate cape in the film, stills or anywhere else. That massive train is the Counts dressing gown, all one garment.
The trick would be to make sure the front half of the bottom hem is just above the instep of the foot, whereas the back trails 8-10ft plus your body height to the neck.


----------



## peterose

There's a type of fabric adhesive you can buy that you put onto your textile then iron on. I'm speaking of course of the order of the dracul coat of arms on his robe. Here is a great pic that I plan on tracing...


----------



## suicidal zombie

Argh, sorry guys!! I didn't know there were replies to this thread! Cheers for the ideas! That's a good pic of the coat of arms, it's the only decent one I could find as well. So I went with the idea (  ) So update.......

-MASSIVE 12ft cloak that I made by buying a cloak from a seamstress on eBay, and then adding another 4/5 ft of the same material to the bottom, and tailoring it to make to cloak fan out wider. it's not quite the same material from the movie, but it's the best I could do without spending upwards of $80 on the cloak alone.

-For the white gown, I got a Plus-Size cardinal costume from eBay. It's a white Satin cassock, and is billowy in all the right places. It's perfect! If anyone wants the link just holler.

-As for the wig....difficult! I bought a decent quality long white wig and some huge rollers from a salon boutique. The idea is to role up the front and sides of the wig with the rollers, to get the coils. The back end (plait) is simple enough. The trouble with the wig is that when rolled up my hair can be seen underneath it....Gary Oldman had to shave his hairline for the movie! I've ordered a wig cap which can be painted white if need be, so that should tackle most of that problem. Creative use of white hair dye and cotton wool should cover up an stray strands! And then of course, getting all the hair to stay in place is another problem. Perseverance is key here....i will have it perfect!  Anyone have any tips/other ideas?

-Make-up: Face putty to extend the ears to the jawbone and create the bulging brow and joules. The miracle worker Spirit Gum holds this in place nicely! And the make-up itself is fairly simple.

Out of Curiosity 'peterose', or you still doing it aswell? If so, awesome, and how are you getting on? Oh, and great minds do think alike afterall


----------



## Annea

Hope you are going to post some pics


----------



## suicidal zombie

Annea, will definitely post pics 

Will post pics of the wig when (and if!) I manage to get it done :S


----------



## peterose

HEYHEY! Alright well for the robe myself, the white part that is, I just found a perfect robe at the local thrift store so that's no problem. But I'm going to check out your cardinal thing if you don't mind posting the link. I'm doing the face putty thing as well. I'm not making my red robe as lengthy, as I have to wear it to a party and I'm sure there will be drunks stumbling over it all night. So my red one is just floor length. The wig has also been a problem for me as well. What I've done is purchase two long blondish white wigs that will be fastened one in front of the other. I'm going to spray them with dye upon completion of the shape. The front one will be the butt shaped hair, with curlers as well, the back one will be the braid, and I am wearing a bald cap under the whole thing. I'm going to be painting over it with my makeup, putty to hide the line. I'm still worried about how the wig will hold up. I'm thinking of stapling it to the baldcap so it won't fall off, then it's just a matter of keeping the bald cap on. 
That damn wig eh? When you watch the movie the thing looks so solid like it's going nowhere. Let me know if you come upon any breakthroughs. I'm lucky cuase my girlfriend has long hair and is an expert at the syling aspect of putting it into the two buns. For now I think lots of hairspray and gel.


----------



## peterose

Oh yeah, what are we supposed to do for shoes?!


----------



## peterose

PS. You realize we're dressing up essentially as an old woman don't you?


----------



## suicidal zombie

@ The old woman thing....I know! I had this fear...the make-up is the only thing that will distinguish us from being an old lady, if its done right! If not = old lady with questionable sanity and morals.

As for the shoes, I have a pair of white Con type shoes to wear underneath, but my cassock is just larger than floor length, so you can't really see them. I'm wearing my red cloak to a party (mine) as well, but If it gets to annoying I have a back-up. At least for the start of the night I really wanted the grand effect, since it's my party lol.

The damn wig indeed! It is bloody annoying! I toyed with the idea of the bald cap, but the wig cap is more 'grippy' so it'll hold the wig on better (I hope). In practicing with the wig, I've managed to get it to stay up and l have the right shape, I just need to get it too look a little neater, and then pin and hairspray the hell out of it! The 2 wigs sounds like a pretty good idea, is it working out all right?

As for the link to the carindal costume, I live in the Uk, so it wouldn't be much use to you. Here it is anyway though!

Real Plus18-40 DELUXE WHITE VICAR FUN FANCY DRESS XXL on eBay (end time 20-Nov-09 11:34:14 GMT)

It looks much better than it does in the picture, it's really good quality fabric, and it's massive on me, so it billows out at the bottom like good ole' Vlad's does  and obivously I don't wear it with the cross!  Or the sash and belt


----------



## suicidal zombie

New tip for rolling the wig!! Hold the roller so it's pointing vertically up the way, and roll the hair around it in a slight spiral motion (making sure that you've attached the end of the hair to the top of the roller first, I used a bit of tape on the inside), then pin it in place in it vertical position. This gives you more height, more width, and you cant see the roller. Much better!!!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

I have to say I can't wait to see how you guys turn out. Lots of work but fabulous idea...


----------



## suicidal zombie

thanks LivingDeadGirl!!! Good to see someone else likes the idea 

Will takes lots of pics....I can't wait till Saturday to get the full garb on!!


----------



## Dani21

Not sure if this will help you, but for the wig you could try buying some floral foam and carving to the shape you want. Its sturdy so it will hold shape and you can carve it to fit on your head and hair pins should go in easy. Hope that might help some. But i'm sure it will look great. BTW didn't he wear slippers


----------



## Si-cotik

I wanna see when you get it all together!


----------



## krypt_angel20

Sounds awsome hope it all works out Sat!! And yes pictures PLEASE!!!


----------



## suicidal zombie

Pics coming ASAP! I seem to have lost my [email protected]\dy camera cable!!


----------



## peterose

*At long last!!*

Hey man. So I doubt mine's as good as yours, and It was just in the living room but here is my bram stoker's dracula..Finally!
I hope you get your usb cable for christmas at least. I believe I could learn a great deal from our insane overkill halloween obessions. I await your art.


----------



## Si-cotik

Oh wow!!! Looks so much like him in the face!!! Wow! Really nice job Peterose!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

peterose said:


> Hey man. So I doubt mine's as good as yours, and It was just in the living room but here is my bram stoker's dracula..Finally!
> I hope you get your usb cable for christmas at least. I believe I could learn a great deal from our insane overkill halloween obessions. I await your art.


YAY!!! Finally!! At least one of you guys has posted pics-lol just kidding! 
GOOD JOB Pete! Came out really good and I love the Lucy costume too. How did you manage the wig? It came out really good and LOVE the long nails-great touch! So, start planning for 2010 yet?


----------



## peterose

Thanks! It's my face! I guess most of a costume is your mental state.


----------



## peterose

And as for Living Dead Girl, the wig was made of two long blonde wigs, a ton of bobby pins, white hair spray, and a girl that has had super curly hair her whole life, so she (Lucy) knew what she was doing. I wish I was able to paint my hands white, but you know how it just gets on everything. The nails really made the costume oddly enough! 
Next year, Mark Antony of Ancient Rome! Gladiator worthy! Chaching!


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Very impressed it really came out well. Just knew that wig situation was gonna be a crafty piece of work. Well good luck with your gladiator, we're doing the Nazi Zombie's from "Dead Snow" next year. (Pic below-just a few adjustments for the girls in ur group and we're set) Already compiling materials...

View attachment 8938


----------



## savagehaunter

Very cool costume.!


----------



## peterose

_we're doing the Nazi Zombie's from "Dead Snow" next year_

That looks so creepy! Of course your clown pics are super creepy as well. When I first saw the nazi though I thought you were just being dead hitler, and I was like what a ballsy costume! It's going to be awesome. It takes a certain talent to be able to actually scare people with your art. 
And thank you very very much savage haunter! So nice to hear from everyone!


----------



## lovelessbread

Missing the crests on the robe, but the entire thing is pretty well custom made... time ended up running out.


----------



## crobin

That's fantastic, great work on the face!


----------



## Pyrokar

*My version of Bram Stoker Dracula*

I made a gore version of Dracula ...


----------



## ActionJax

Wow those look great!

I have to admit I'm a bit more "traditional" in my Dracula likes [see my avatar], but I gotta say I'm really impressed. Everyone has done a great job!


----------



## saul62

*coat of arm for dracula robe*



peterose said:


> There's a type of fabric adhesive you can buy that you put onto your textile then iron on. I'm speaking of course of the order of the dracul coat of arms on his robe. Here is a great pic that I plan on tracing...


Hi Peter, would you still have the clear image to the coat of arms on bram stokers dracula robe?
If so can you share? Its for a project im doing.


----------

